# (CLOSED) Easy Times Roleplay server now open!



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi, my names Liseran and I'm one of the moderators of a small SFW roleplay server named Easy Times. Our server started off relatively tiny with just 5 or 6 people in it, but it has slowly grown over time with no members. And in that time we've changed and added new things in our server that are all roleplay-centric. However, we want to share our server with other people interested in roleplay, and expand our membership even further! We're currently opening our doors for new members to potentially join the server, so if you feel like any of the listed benefits down below interest you please reply and you can be vetted to enter our server and become a member of the server! You don't have to roleplay to be apart of the server, though we would like it if the people interested in joining also had an interest in roleplay of any kind. 

Our server has:

*-3 main storyline RP's that are all different genre's which include Slice of life, fantasy, and action.
-Multiple channels for one on one roleplay 
-Multiple channels for single-player works such as short stories, comics, etc. 
-Regular events that include prizes like free art, free customizable roles, etc. 
-Multiple channels for resources to help build up an authentic and accurate character.

And so much more that I can't write here otherwise I'd be here all day!*

We're really hoping to find more people to join our server, so if you have a discord feel free to DM me or reply here! The server has a system in which we vet people before they're allowed entry which usually just a short interview process with the rest of the Mod team. 

*Discord: Lise#4119*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello! My name is Hope, and I am the owner of Easy Times. If you are interested, you can also send a note to me on here.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2021)

Here's a server you can wait in to be vetted into! it's a simple waiting room where you can talk and ask questions!









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2021)

Bump


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> *raises foot* "An innerested party of one here. Hopefully I'm not too odd of a character concept to be unable to fit into the character system."


That depends. Although, you may have to shrink into an appropriate size to be considered in one of our rps. O3O


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

i'll join D4N3113 (Danelle)#8557 (could be wrong on this


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 25, 2021)

Hmmm... i might be interested


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 25, 2021)

HopeTLioness said:


> That depends. Although, you may have to shrink into an appropriate size to be considered in one of our rps. O3O



Drat. I've always considered my size to be rather modest as far as some go. I can fit through doors... with a bit of wiggling... one of the benefits of being boneless. Ah well.

(I could go into the whole 'Are you calling me fat?' thing but that's out of the scope of this thread)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 25, 2021)

For everyone curious.

I was kicked at the entrance by fairly rude person (not sure about their position) for asking questions and was told that my attitude was bad. That includes not being comfortable with showing the mods my other rps to "show can I do it"

So if you plan to join, be careful please.

P.S - Really Lise? I would leave on my own after saying goodbye, I am polite enough for it -_-'


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2021)

we've gotten lots of people interested in the Server and I'm happy to have met all the new people who have joined it recently!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> i'll join D4N3113 (Danelle)#8557 (could be wrong on this


Hey I noticed you wrote this awhile ago when most of us were asleep, if you're still interested in joining you can join the waiting room server and we'll be happy to vet you!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Drat. I've always considered my size to be rather modest as far as some go. I can fit through doors... with a bit of wiggling... one of the benefits of being boneless. Ah well.
> 
> (I could go into the whole 'Are you calling me fat?' thing but that's out of the scope of this thread)


Btw, you have such a cute character! X3


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2021)

Wowwww I bet this rp is so cool, if I was someone looking to join an rp, I would definitely join Easy Times™. Thank you Liseran Thistle and Hope T. Lioness, very cool!


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Hey I noticed you wrote this awhile ago when most of us were asleep, if you're still interested in joining you can join the waiting room server and we'll be happy to vet you!


sure!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> sure!


Okay then neat here's another invite to the waiting room!









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

um i can't message


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2021)

*








						Join the Easy Times waiting room Discord Server!
					

Check out the Easy Times waiting room community on Discord - hang out with 7 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg
				




Here's the waiting room server feel free to stop in and we'll help you through the process!*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2021)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the other ET mods here, giving it a love bump. Come check us out.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> For everyone curious.
> 
> I was kicked at the entrance by fairly rude person (not sure about their position) for asking questions and was told that my attitude was bad. That includes not being comfortable with showing the mods my other rps to "show can I do it"
> 
> ...


Your friendly, daily reminder


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2021)

This weekend we're having a game night to welcome all the new people who have joined recently, and we'll most likely be playing Jackbox!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2021)

And on sunday I plan on streaming anime into the server for people to watch, it'll most likely be different shows depending on what folks want to watch that day.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2021)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				




Here's a link to the server we use for those who would like to join, it's a waiting room of sorts. It's pretty late at night however, so I'm afraid not a lot of people will be on to help you.


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2021)

Somebody had to say it


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Feb 26, 2021)

The people in this server are some of the *sweetest* ones I've met in the furry community. I read Easy Times for a year before joining and was nervous about hopping in, but they've made me feel at home since then. I can be my goofy, aloof self and they accepted me with open arms. That's about all I can ask for.

Video game nights and streams also happen occasionally, so RPing isn't the only aspect that the server has to offer. But everyone here has a love for the craft of roleplaying that is sorely lacking in many other roleplaying Discord servers. The length of the Easy Times story alone shows that.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2021)

MrSpookyBoots said:


> The people in this server are some of the *sweetest* ones I've met in the furry community. I read Easy Times for a year before joining and was nervous about hopping in, but they've made me feel at home since then. I can be my goofy, aloof self and they accepted me with open arms. That's about all I can ask for.
> 
> Video game nights and streams also happen occasionally, so RPing isn't the only aspect that the server has to offer. But everyone here has a love for the craft of roleplaying that is sorely lacking in many other roleplaying Discord servers. The length of the Easy Times story alone shows that.


Awww! Thank you! And we're so happy to have you in our community! ^^


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2021)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				




Here's an invite to the waiting room! Please feel free to stop by on your own time so people can help you through the process, we'd love to meet new people ^^


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2021)

Bump! Come check us out!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who stopped by we're glad to meet all our new recruits!


----------



## augmented u-turn (Apr 7, 2021)

what does the title mean by closed? im interested in joining but dont know if i can just because the closed part


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 7, 2021)

augmented u-turn said:


> what does the title mean by closed? im interested in joining but dont know if i can just because the closed part


We are technically not taking applications to join the server or RP now, but I am willing to make an exception. Click on the link and it will take you to our waiting room server, where myself and the other mods have a couple questions we ask everyone interested. 









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 8, 2021)

To clarify with anyone else interested, we are not currently taking applications to join Easy Times. If you are interested, PM me and I will let you know when we are open for people joining again.


----------

